# Halloween costumes



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 12, 2012)

So i know its like 6 weeks away , but if anyone out there handmakes there costumes its not that early to be posting this. Ive been making mine since i was like 10. now i make them for my kids.
last year(above)

This year my 3 year old has requested mickey mouse. Easy peasy. except the shoes.... big yellow clunkers. i dont want to ruin a good pair by painting them yellow. Any ideas for some sorta shoe covering (not permant) ?
Also does anyone have there own costume ideas they want to share? past or present. still looking for costume ideas for my 2 year old.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2012)

Cute kids and cute costumes! I don't know if this would work but how about buying some foam and cutting it slightly bigger than your kid's shoes? Foam used to come on rolls at fabric stores. If you buy a thick foam, you could also shape it to look more clunky and cover it with yellow vinyl or fabric. Add some elastic to hold it onto the foot and voila! Big clunky yellow shoes.   

A costume idea for a 2 year old? I think this is the cutest outfit I've seen in a long time. Chicken Little


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks! i was thinking felt. but foam sounds better i think ive seen that in my local hobby lobby....


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2012)

You could use felt but I think the foam could be cut a bit to make bulge at the "toe" and more rounded on the edges. Of course, it's going to take a bit more work than felt. Although after seeing the pics from last year, I'm sure you're quite capable and willing to invest a little time into making "big yellow clunkers".

What did you think of the Chicken Little costume?


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 19, 2012)

i have seen a chicken costume in martha steward... i think. It involved a white feather boa and  yellow rubber dishwashing gloves, for the comb and feet. It was a fantastic coustme   When you mentiond chicken little it reminded me! Thank you :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2012)

That sounds like the same costume. Did you click on the Chicken Little link to see if they're the same?


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 20, 2012)

yes very simmilar.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2012)

Aww! That is sooo cute! It gave me a feeling of wanting to have a 2 year old to dress up for Halloween. 

I just smacked myself upside the head...the feeling is gone now.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 20, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Aww! That is sooo cute! It gave me a feeling of wanting to have a 2 year old to dress up for Halloween.
> 
> I just smacked myself upside the head...the feeling is gone now.



 lol. They are a lot of work, but its work Im happy to do.
Im just conserned she may trip over those chicken feet.... maybe using small size gloves will help


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2012)

You could use yellow socks and then make cut outs of chicken feet from yellow felt. It would probably be easier for her to walk. Just a suggestion.  

Now that I think of it - you could also shred tissue paper for the feathers.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 20, 2012)

Now that I think of it - you could also shred tissue paper for the feathers.[/quote]

That is a fantastic idea! I might sound cheap, but i was dreading spending 10 bucks on a feather boa


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2012)

You don't sound cheap at all. I understand frugality and searching for alternate ways to create something. That's why I was thinking about something different for the feathers. The only problem would be if it rains.

One of the best costumes I've ever seen was probably one of the cheapest. A nephew was given a werewolf mask so he decided he wanted to be a werewolf for Beggars' Night. My sister found a fake fur remnant at a fabric store. She cut a bit of it and tacked it inside an old pair of jeans which had the knees torn out. (She had been meaning to cut the jeans down and turn them into shorts but hadn't gotten around to it.) So, it looked like hair coming out from the legs through the jeans. She took an old pair of gloves and glued fake fur onto the gloves. The rest of the costume was just a t-shirt and a jean jacket. I know it doesn't sound like much but he looked great in a shadowy room or walking under a street light. Of course, we all had to pretend to be frightened when he jumped out us with his arms outstretched and growling. But it was fun.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 21, 2012)

That's funny Ive made a werewolf that sounds smiliar, for my brother. Rain even a sprinkle would be a problem. I may have to keep my eye out for a feather like fabric.  One time i found a dress made out of black tinsel at Good Will. I turned that into a cat costume. ( I was a teenager....  ) It was actually a school project, drama class. Think CATS on broadway. All day long people yanked on my tail!   Now its funny... back than, not so much.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2012)

I think werewolves are popular costumes or at least they used to be years ago. Yes, I can see how someone yanking your tail would be very annoying.   

Maybe if you shredded an old sheet? Do you think that would work as feathers?


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Sep 22, 2012)

I dont have an old white sheet...muslin fabric is fairly cheep (esp. remnants). IF i owned a pair pinking shears I could create a long strip of 'feathers' . 1" w X 3" l  tapered at the tip. Not sure what will cost more the shears or the boa...  but it maybe easier to sew the fabric onto an old shirt, rather then attach the boa.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 22, 2012)

That's a good idea to sew strips on a t-shirt. I think this would work out well. The shears would cost more. I know they're expensive but then you'd always have them. It's a worthwhile investment if you do a lot of sewing.


----------

